# My poor Tony



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*He got his toe hit by the cabinet door in my kitchen. He always perches either on top of the fridge or one of the upper cabinets while I do my things in the kitchen as he likes to watch me. This time, the door was open and he was perching on it, and I totally forgot about him being there. I closed the door and, in the process, hit his poor little toe. He has a little red bruise on it now and it looks a tad swollen but it doesn't look broken. I hope he is all right*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor little guy....Hope it heals up with no complications for him...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I know... He was very needy last night after it happened. I went to work and he wanted to sit on my husband's shoulder the whole evening, I guess for comfort.*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*aww poor guy  I would just monitor it, I'm sure he'll be ok. Muffin completely broke her toe and we didn't even know for a couple days!  (from jumping off the flight cage)*


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm sorry Dee,I hope Tony is ok..give him some extra TCL


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

OH No poor Tony, and it makes you feel even worse as you were the reason it happened. Hope he gets better soon, give him some TLC Hoping it is not broken.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Poor little Tony. I'm sure he'll be fine in a few days. :hug:*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Poor Tony. Pretty soon he'll be all healed and back to his tricks.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of Tony's little accident, hopefully in a couple days or so his foot will be back to normal and the bruise fully healed.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh my I am so sorry this happened Dee... I hope he'll be fine in a few days.. give him an extra hug for me, ok??


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh no! Poor Tony... Don't feel bad for what happened. I'm sure he's going to go back to being your "usual Tony" very soon. 
Keep us posted!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Thank you all so much for your concern. The little guy is looking better today, still wants to be carried a lot, little rotter, lol. The foot doesn't look too bad, nor is he limping.*


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Hi Dee. Sorry about your little baby. He'll be good as new in a couple of days. Glad he's okay!


----------

